# Say hello to Mr. Snickers!!!!!



## Angela77 (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I went to see 2 hedgies today. There was an albino and a brown one (she called him brown so not sure of his color). She also had 3 pintos but didn't get to look at them cause they were at her house (the ones I looked at were at the store) waiting to be weaned. Well the albino was a bit grumpy around the quills. LOL But the brown one just crawled all over me, well we liked each other so I brought him home! He is a bit huffy and makes a sound kinda like a purring, but he is just nervous and getting used to his new life with us! He is so handsome too! Ill get more pics up I promise, I just didn't want to stress him out!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Awww he's adorable! Lots more pictures are definitely required 

Being huffy definitely isn't unusual, especially on his first day home. Something that a lot of the owners suggest (in case you haven't already heard this one) is to put a t-shirt that you have worn in the cage with him. Since hedgehogs are largely scent-oriented, it will help your little guy recognize and get used to what you smell like which will probably help him get more comfortable around you.


----------



## Angela77 (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh geez, I had to do that with my gliders, never thought about that with Snickers. Ill do that thank you very much! He is a bit cranky, but I understand. I would be too if I was in a strange new place with crazy people. LOL


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations on Snickers!! He's adorable! I can't wait to hear all about him.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new little guy, Mr Snickers is adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I hate to disagree with you when you call him handsome. But I do. He is *ABSOLUTELY THE MOST HANDSOME HEDGIE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heeeeeeee You are so lucky. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr. Snickers is adorable! What a little charmer.  can't wait to see more pics of the little man.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! He is alittle stunner!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Love his cute surprised look. :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Angela77 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks everybody, Im trying research what color he is. Wow there are a lot of different color variations, kinda confusing. LOL I want to just get him and play with him. LOL shhh he is sleeping though. I haven't even had him 24 hrs and the many facial expressions I got last night was hilarious. My hubby loves his wiggly little nose!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ohh boy, he is a cutie pie.  Keep those pictures comin'! He already seems to have a large following! :lol:


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

He's a stunner!

Congratulations on Snickers!


----------

